# Trigger Card Alternatives,



## Louis (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello all, 

My first ever post, Im hoping someone can help me, I recently bought a Sekonic L- 358 Light meter and RT - 33N Module card to be able to trigger my Bowen's 500R Head, Stupidly I didn't buy a receiver for the flash head, so now I need a card, and maybe 2 for both flash heads, so I can take light readings with ease, the problem is these cards, are 75- 100 Pounds each! after how much I have already blown on equipment its killing me to buy these also, do you know any other way of my Flash meter triggering my lights, or any 3RD party cards from Hong Kong, I have done a Google and nothing! sigh, 

any help with me really appreciated!!!

Louis

 ;D

www.louisamore.com


----------



## scottkinfw (Feb 20, 2012)

Contact tech support at the Mac Group- if there is a way, they will know about it.

sek



Louis said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My first ever post, Im hoping someone can help me, I recently bought a Sekonic L- 358 Light meter and RT - 33N Module card to be able to trigger my Bowen's 500R Head, Stupidly I didn't buy a receiver for the flash head, so now I need a card, and maybe 2 for both flash heads, so I can take light readings with ease, the problem is these cards, are 75- 100 Pounds each! after how much I have already blown on equipment its killing me to buy these also, do you know any other way of my Flash meter triggering my lights, or any 3RD party cards from Hong Kong, I have done a Google and nothing! sigh,
> 
> ...


----------



## Louis (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi all, I have just bought a set of Pocket wizards ii Plus's after getting off the phone to tech support with Sekonic, all done, another 230 pound spent, but problems solved, I think its the only way forward to make yourself happy and that is spend the money x


----------



## Seanlucky (Feb 29, 2012)

...Could have used a sync cord...


----------

